# Where can i buy HOT WATER bottles plsss



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Before I freeze to death !!!

TIA


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

philly said:


> Before I freeze to death !!!
> 
> TIA


Pharmacies sell them


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Pharmacies sell them


As always thank you Veronica !!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

philly said:


> As always thank you Veronica !!


You're welcome Philly


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

As a keen all year round camper I've found that 2 litre pop bottles work just fine. Don't fill with boiling water, just hot then wrap in a tee shirt to stop your tootsies burning and away you go. 2 litres of hot water will stay warm all night.


----------

